# Thunder Road RC Speedway schedule



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

In addition to the weekly Oval Racing on Saturdays, the following major races will be run at Thunder Road RC Speedway. Weekly Road Course schedule will be dependant on attendance; but may be split off to run on Sundays. Mark your calendars.

The JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic on January 6, 7 and 8, will be the biggest and best race held for many a moon. I expect an announcement regarding major sponsorship of the Road Course race on January 19, 20 and 21, within the next few days. Expect *BIG* things. Thanks; Ernie P.  

November 20th: Road Course Inaugural Race

December 10th: ARCOR State Race

January 6, 7 & 8: JACO/SMC Snowflake Oval Classic

January 19, 20 & 21: Road Course, details TBA

February 4th: ARCOR Birthday Bash

March 11th: ARCOR Race for the Green


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Road Course Race scheduled*

We now have some pics of the new oval layout in the "Discussion Forum", on the thunderroadrc.com website. Take a quick look; this is a really nice setup. We'll be working on the road course layout, starting this weekend. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

